
Issue 224182 - chromium - Chrome wakes me up in the middle of the night - mayop100
https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=224182
======
denzil_correa
An important comment on the bug from a Chromium employee [0]

    
    
        Hacker News crowd, let's please stop the "me too" party 
        here, and please file separate bugs for separate issues 
        (even if they're similar). Keeping the signal-to-noise 
        ratio sane on this one raises the chances that it gets 
        addressed :)
        So you can help by only commenting if you have technical    
        comments on how to fix the problem in Chrome. It'd be a 
        shame if we had to lock this bug to prevent further 
        useless comments.
    

[0]
[https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=224182#c...](https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=224182#c24)

~~~
h2s
You can always tell if something is garbage on here by looking at the average
length of the comments. Almost every single comment on this link is an inane
one-liner that adds nothing to any meaningful discussion. And lo and behold,
it's the same sort of shitty discussion as on the bug report itself.

Compare this with the comments on the 21 Nested Callbacks link:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5447287>

~~~
gozmike
Agreed. I'd pay for a Chrome extension that would score HN stories by this
metric.

------
timothya
I run into similar situations whenever I restart my browser. All of the
YouTube tabs I had open from before start playing simultaneously (at any given
time I often have some tabs with videos paused, ready for me to watch later).
It's quite distracting and takes some effort to find and stop them all.

I think a good solution for both of our problems would be to not load any of
the Flash content in a particular tab if the tab hasn't received focus since
the application was restarted. Once I open that tab, the plugin can load at
that point and then the video can start playing.

~~~
halfasleep
Firefox does something like this. It doesn't load tab content on restart until
the tab gains focus.

~~~
epsylon
Except for the tab that was active.

------
tomelders
I absolutely despise this trend of having software open stuff up automatically
as if it's somehow helping. OS X is the biggest offender, for example; when
Photoshop decides to just freak out opening a file, so you close photoshop,
then reopen and it tries to reopen all your old files, including the one
that's causing the problems. What sort of sadist wants 10 PSDs to open all at
once?

I miss the good old days when you could reboot your machine and everything was
fresh and pristine and yours to mess up.

~~~
hesselink
You can configure this on OS X. In the General preferences, there is an option
'Close windows when quitting an application'.

~~~
tomelders
I know this now, but like most people, I learned the hard way. And for some
reasons, Pages, Numbers and Keynote seem to ignore this setting and continue
to open up every file they can get their grubby little mitts on with gay
abandon.

------
ashleyblackmore
"This is serious. Though it never occurred on my computer because I use
neither Windows nor Chrome but I support this anyway in the name of humanity."

In the name of humanity, wouldn't it be nice if people were in the habit of
shutting their computers down, rather than letting them burn through
electricity all night long?

~~~
markokocic
I hope google, facebook, hacker news and other web sites would start shutting
down at least half of their servers during the night. And, when I say night, I
mean night anywhere on this platnet, not just night in some particular time
zone. That would help.

~~~
rquantz
Ok, forgive me if I'm missing some sarcasm here but... you realize that about
half the planet is in darkness at any given time, right?

~~~
b6
I think you're missing some sarcasm here. It's OK, I forgive you.

~~~
rquantz
Thank you. I should not respond to things at 4:00 in the morning.

------
ggreer
One sort-of-workaround is to enable plugin click-to-play. It's less
convenient, but it has other advantages. It prevents Flash content from
annoying you unexpectedly (such as on every band website ever). It also adds a
small bit of safety if there's ever a 0-day for Flash. Instead of getting
exploited as soon as you visit any infected page, you'd at least have to click
on an embed that you wanted to watch or play.

Unfortunately, this doesn't help for sites that use HTML5 for media. As more
sites start using HTML5, I think demand for a ClickToHTML5 option/extension
will rise.

~~~
emilv
I always do this in all my browsers (I use Flashblock or similar extensions).
I have no idea why people need plugin content to start immediately. This also
blocks most of the annoying ads.

------
canadev
Firefox 'solves' this by only loading tabs that have been given the focus upon
auto-restart.

So, if you have 10 tabs opened, and your computer restarts and Firefox is
opened, the only tab that will actually load is the one that was last active.

~~~
fakeer
>> "by only loading _tabs_ " and then "the only _tab_ "

So, Firefox opens tabs or tab (as in juts one tab or many/all tabs)?

Because in my case it opens all the tabs and if there were 20, it opens all.
Even though the last time I opened them was 3-4 hours before the browser was
closed/crashed.

 _update_ : I had missed the point. Thanks @thirtian for clearing up.

~~~
thristian
Firefox displays the tabs in the tab-bar, but it doesn't bother loading the
page until the first time you switch to the tab.

Also, pinned tabs are always loaded at startup.

~~~
tomedme
There is an option in the settings to load tabs automatically or when clicked
on, upon browser restart.

------
kokey
Last year I was woken up in the middle of the night by my girlfriend, who was
terrified by a voice that seems to come from the lounge. I got up, opened the
door, and there was a bright white light. My girlfriend was even more
terrified since she could only see me and the light shining on me from the
lounge. It was the television. It turns out that when we were channel surfing
earlier in the evening, we switched to a channel that wasn't broadcasting
anything, got distracted, and the television goes into sleep mode after a
while when it's on such a channel. At 3am they started broadcasting some video
loop, basically of a white background with a little text, and a woman's voice
announcing something.

~~~
philbarr
I watched The Ring once and must have left the TV on, because later that night
I woke up to a light coming from the living room. I went in and the TV was
doing the "white noise / static" thing exactly like in the movie.

I turned it off, unplugged it from the wall and thought, "ok, if that happens
again I can officially shit myself."

------
piotr_krzyzek
I blame this 'issue' on the op. True there are many potential paths that the
Chrome/chromium developers can take with this, but they've chosen a different
path from Firefox and others and as a user of Chrome that's what we have to
stick with now.

If you don't like the behavior, there are ways to change it yourself:

* Install flash blocking plugin * Enable click-to-play * Install a plugin that disabled auto-play (at least for youtube, don't know about a netflix one) * Put the computer to sleep/hibernate * Turn off speakers * Turn off the computer ... * Close the netflix tab

There are many many options. If you don't like closing out chrome because
you'll be missing your tabs, then use a plugin like "Session Manager" and then
save your currently open tabs, and then close Chrome.

I don't think this is a bug. I think it works just fine.

Heck, I don't know which setting I have but if chrome crashes or if I restart
my computer without nicely closing chrome, Chrome will re-open upon boot BUT
it'll open a new blank tab with a bar at the top that says something like
"Chrome didn't shut down properly. Do you want to restore your old tabs?" ...
that works extremely well.

~~~
grimman
You don't even need a session manager. Much like Firefox it has the option to
reopen the tabs from your previous session, right there in the settings!

------
tomp
The biggest issue I have with Chrome restoring tabs is that it completely hogs
my computer and internet connection while requesting, downloading and
rendering all the pages.

To solve it, I simply turn off wi-fi when restarting Chrome, so that all the
tabs reopen, but are not reloaded. The URLs are restored, and I can reload
them exactly when I want to.

~~~
skeletonjelly
Hello fellow tab addict! I must have about 30-40 tabs I restore every day out
of laziness and fear of bookmarking and never reading again. Someone posted to
HN an extension to help with this but I forget what it's called. Also Firefox
has a nice solution to your problem in that it only loads the tabs once you
click on them.

~~~
suchabag
It's called OneTab (<http://www.one-tab.com/>)

~~~
jasonngpt
I think it is already a option in the settings in the default installation of
FF. Load upon selection.

------
notdonspaulding
Anyone care to guess what kind of creative "Closed:..." tag this bug gets?

~~~
yen223
"Closed: User told to watch something less scary"

------
ck2
Good bug to address but who allows Windows to power itself up and install
updates unsupervised?

Not a good idea.

~~~
pilif
Why not? Do you manually install the patches coming down every month? Do you
put all of them through some validation? On your home machine? How are you
doing this validation? I mean aside of installing a patch and uninstalling it
when you come across an issue?

Having an unpatched windows machine is a way bigger risk than some patch not
quite working right and by installing the updates when you are not in front of
your machine, you don't risk either interrupting your work for the reboot or
remain being unpatched pending the reboot you are postponing.

As the bug report makes a reference to both Netflix and sleeping, I would
assume this is a home user, not a corporate one where the patches get reviewed
quickly.

~~~
masklinn
> Why not? Do you manually install the patches coming down every month?

yes, but that's so I control the moment of restart since I always have a bunch
of transient stuff running, once I get the update alerts I can download &
install then slowly wind down transient state until I'm ready to reboot the
machine. That may take a day or 2.

------
qompiler
The other problem is windows getting out of sleep mode to install updates
without even asking.

------
mschuster91
Youtube is harmless. Have three different porn sites open when restarting
Chrome after a power loss and then listening to three porns at once... ouch.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Incognito mode.

~~~
skeletonjelly
Feels like amateur hour!

------
isaacwaller
I think the problem is that the user has set Chrome to run on boot. If he
removed Chrome from the startup list this problem would not occur.

~~~
brokenparser
I think the problem is that the user still had his/her speakers turned on.
They should've been turned off or muted, same with his/her cellphone (if any).

~~~
1qaz2wsx3edc
I can confirm this solution works for me.

------
nabaraj
I donot really understand why Chrome needs to be on startup. Can we not click
a taskbar icon and start it whenever we want?

------
dnissley
I'm confused, does windows update restore previously running applications
after restarting windows to install updates? Or do those affected have chrome
set to run at startup?

~~~
moheeb
A Windows Update restart will restore applications running at the time of the
restart. It generally does a pretty good job of it too.

------
noisy_boy
I use external speakers. They have a power button. I turn them off when I'm
away.

~~~
lucb1e
I don't use external speakers, that also solves the problem

------
lucastheisen
This is a perfect bug report. Humor, steps to reproduce, a real world
problem... This would be a bug I chose to work on as soon as possible (if it
turns out it is something that can be fixed in this project alone).

------
whalesalad
Just close the Netflix tab before you sleep. I hate my generation.

------
Siecje
You can set Chrome to not restore tabs when restarted

------
recursive
This has happened to me multiple times.

------
hallomac2013
Stop using Windows. Problem solved.

~~~
lucb1e
Would not have downvoted if it weren't for your username.

~~~
hallomac2013
Good point :)

------
yanw
Cute. One "solution" of course is to set the 'On startup' setting to anything
other than 'continue where I left off.'.

~~~
anigbrowl
Well, I go to a lot of the same pages every day, so I very much want to
continue whee I left off, but not necessarily to start playing media at once.

you know what I'd love (all you enterprising Chrome plugin developers): let me
view and manage my open tabs through the same sort of large icon interface
that appears on the New Tab page. I wouldn't mind being able to organize my
bookmarks that way either. I can't understand why nobody has attempted to do
anything different with the bookmark interface for years now.

~~~
yanw
You could also choose to make your plugins "click to play":
chrome://settings/content#plug

~~~
anigbrowl
I could, but would rather not have it like that all the time. Good point
though.

